# Synchronisation iPad air impossible



## novice95 (24 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

Depuis quelques temps déjà, lorsque je connecte mon iPad à mon MBP, celui-ci n'apparait pas dans iTunes. D'ailleurs iTunes le "reconnait" comme un iPhone et m'affiche le message d'erreur suivant: "iTunes n'a pas pu se connecter à cet iPhone. Cet appareil n'est plus connecté". 
L'icone de la batterie sur l'iPad se met alors à clignoter et iPhoto s'ouvre et se ferme de manière intempestive. La synchronisation s'opère donc de manière aléatoire. 

J'avais déjà ce souci avec la version précédente d'iOS. Je suis maintenant à la 8.3.1.

Je sais que les ports USB de mon Mac ne sont pas en cause car mes autres périphériques fonctionnent très bien. Ce n'est pas non plus mon câble car la recharge sur secteur ne pose aucun problème.

Y a-t-il une solution qui ne m'oblige pas à la réinitialiser ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Lauange (10 Mars 2015)

Salut, est ce que tu as essayé de réparer les permissions du disque ?


----------



## novice95 (11 Mars 2015)

Oui, plusieurs fois même mais rien ne change.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Mars 2015)

Ton iPad est sous iOS 8.3.1. 
Cela explique certainement cela. C'est une bêta


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mars 2015)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Ton iPad est sous iOS 8.3.1.
> Cela explique certainement cela. C'est une bêta



Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'il me semble qu'il y a une 8.1.3, une 8.3 bêta mais pas de 8.3.1. Je me demande si les doigts n'ont pas fourché et transformé un 8.1.3 en 8.3.1.
Bref...
J'essaierais un autre câble quand même. J'ai eu un ou deux câbles qui rechargeaient parfaitement mais étaient incapables de transférer correctement des datas (vérifie bien les connecteurs, il n'y en a pas un qui a un aspect un peu différent, plus sombre, par exemple ?).
Sinon, à part restaurer l'iPad, je ne vois pas. Ça m'étonnerait qu'on puisse faire l'économie de cette étape.
Si elle ne fonctionne pas, et que le changement de câble ne donne rien non plus, je me demande si l'étape suivante ne sera pas une visite à l'Apple Store (ou à un SAV).


----------



## novice95 (14 Avril 2015)

Oui mon iPad est en 8.3. J'ai fait la mise à jour hier et je pensais que cela réglerait le problème mais ce n'est pas le cas. 

Qu'entends-tu par "un aspect plus sombre" ? Un connecteur oxydé ? 

Je viens à l'instant de le synchroniser. Il a mis un petit temps à être reconnu par iTunes, le petit éclair symbolisant la recharge à côté de l'icône de la batterie de l'ipad apparaissait puis disparaissait, mais finalement la synchro s'est déroulée correctement. 

J'irai faire un tour chez un APR demain et je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Mirabelle55 (14 Août 2015)

J'ai le même problème avec mon ipad et mon iphone, quelque soit le câble que j'utilise. Lorsque je les branche à mon imac, parfois ça synchronise sans problème mais souvent, il semble que la connexion se fasse normalement mais ça repart (et donc, ça bipe et j'ai droit au message comme quoi l'appareil n'est plus connecté)
Tous les OS sont à jour.
As-tu réussi à solution ton problème ?


----------



## lineakd (15 Août 2015)

@Mirabelle55, as tu essayé un autre port usb de ton ordi? De la lecture...


----------



## ghaleon111 (27 Octobre 2015)

J'ai le même problème, je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## mbrahim (1 Novembre 2015)

ghaleon111 a dit:


> J'ai le même problème, je ne sais plus quoi faire



J'ai eu le même problème. Finalement je l'ai résolu simplement en appuyant simultanément sur les boutons arrêt et home de l'iPad pendant quelques secondes, jusqu'à l'apparition de la pomme. Après redémarrage de l'ipad, la connection avec iTunes est rétablie à la normale. 

source astuce : http://www.monsav.com/blog/iphone-ipod-ipad-plus-reconnu-itunes/


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

oui comme dit mbrahim essaye cette solution la sinon mais à jour ton ipad avec la dernière version ios et voie ce que ça donne.


----------



## ghaleon111 (23 Novembre 2015)

ça ne marche toujours pas, dés que je branche ça se branche et déconnecte sans arret


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Novembre 2015)

Comme expliqué plus haut, tus as testé avec un autre câble, sur une autre session utilisateur (sur ton Mac, bien sûr) ?


----------

